# Rollitup Needs another Moderator



## potroastV2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey guys,

As we approach 5000 users I would like to ask you who you think would make a good moderator. Our current mod's Widow Maker, Garden Knowm and Potroast are doing an excellent job but need some help. Please post your suggestions in this thread.

Rollitup


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 18, 2007)

I would say vote 2 legalize but then agian i haven't seen him in awhile..


----------



## MightyBuddha (Jan 18, 2007)

Dierwolf seems very knowledgeable and level-headed.


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 18, 2007)

I think Vote 2 legalize is pretty good.


----------



## scooby doo (Jan 19, 2007)

i would have to say mogie.. because everything ive needed to know has been answerd in a post by him/her at some point..


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 19, 2007)

I Definitly agree on Vote, but he has been absent for a while now, so maybe not.

Beyond that what do you want in a moderator? 

Someone with loads of expierence on the subject and level-headed enough not to abuse it?

There's plenty of level-headed people that just don't have the expierence yet.

There's some that have the expierences but not so level headed. Choosing the wrong mod could become a downfall to the site, as they of course are the example to go by.

I think i'll also have to agree on mogie, she's been attacked by others on the site, and handled it pretty well, didnt start a who's dick is bigger contest. Not to say you have one of those mogie, LOL! The only thing is the expierence, she has some but answers questions based on information she's obtained, and directly posts it too, alot of us do, i do. I don't mind it, some do however, thats why i ask what are you looking for? It's hard to find the best of both worlds. (not to say i have much for expierence either, i answer alot of questions, based on information i have obtained, and lots from expierence (since i've already been through my own boatload of problems)).

I do think Vote and mogie are good choices.

Don't think i've seen a post by Dierwolf though..


----------



## scooby doo (Jan 19, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As we approach 5000 users I would like to ask you who you think would make a good moderator. Our current mod's Widow Maker, Garden Knowm and Potroast are doing an excellent job but need some help. Please post your suggestions in this thread.
> 
> Rollitup


 
you have now approach 5002 well done rollitup


----------



## ljjr (Jan 19, 2007)

Vote or Mogie! or why not both!... they have both been very helpful to me 5002 users is quite a bit for 3 mods..


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 19, 2007)

keep in mind half or more of those are dud non posting accounts...


----------



## pauliojr (Jan 30, 2007)

I would definitely like MOGIE or skunkushybrid. Those 2 have helped me so much since I joined.https://www.rollitup.org/members/skunkushybrid.html


----------



## dankciti (Jan 30, 2007)

Hands down _*Mogie *_or_* Legalize.*_

Now the only question is who has more time to dedicate and uhhh can uhh smoke this much and still have a coherent answer? (_not me_)


----------



## dankciti (Jan 30, 2007)

russ0r said:


> keep in mind half or more of those are dud non posting accounts...


i didnt know the DEA had that many spares to read our deliberations and antics.


----------



## Doobie Doo (Jan 30, 2007)

My vote is Mogie


----------



## OhioGrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ill just say mogie to because he sounds cool, but if it doesnt work out for anyone i would love to be a Mod. i have nothing but time on my hands these days. and i know more that you guys think. also spliffman is a good canidate


----------



## ugly (Jan 30, 2007)

hands down Mogie


----------



## le1337need (Jan 30, 2007)

i would say either: vote, mogie, russ0r, air, or fade to black


----------



## Token (Feb 7, 2007)

Mogie is my vote


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont know anyone but the few people who has helped me and the person who gave me the most advice was allmeat. 

So I say allmeat


----------



## nongreenthumb (Feb 7, 2007)

Whoever has the most respect that isnt a mod already!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 7, 2007)

You are really being careful about this. First posted on 1-19and Mogie isn't a mod yet? Must be a numbers thing because he has certianly earned it. I did like his other avatar, but I still like this one better. Give's you that warm fuzzy feeling. I would also recommend a fairly new comer, Videoman. He seems to be willing to do research and listen to what others are saying. 
There are several others but stoned again. Get back to u later.


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 7, 2007)

Gee thank you victor, but I hardly think I am qualified, besides I like not being in the lime light. 
However, after reading this thread, I always thought nongreenthumb was a mod????? If not......why not?

On another note, if you need help promoting the site, attracting vendors and things like that...
Now that would interest me. Maybe we could put together some sort of package deals for the members,
or better yet, use authorized vendors, who pay a royalty to rollitup.org for our purchases, to help offset the cost of this site.
Sort of like how a buying group works, like the true value hardware store concept.
I know when I was in the video business years ago, when it was a great biz to be in, I started
a buying group for indepentantly owned video stores, and I successfully got about 50% of the indepentants to buy through me.
We could start out small, like taking pre-orders for seeds, cut a deal with one of the houses, get a small cut, they do all the work and shipping, we just take the orders, could do the same with lighting too, and so much more.

In the end you could end up with an online store as part of rollitup.org carrying everything the grower needs as a fair price, good service, and make a small percentage. I know of a vendor or two who might be willing to work with you.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 21, 2007)

Doobie Doo said:


> My vote is Mogie


I co-sign


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 28, 2007)

I would give my vote to Fdd2blk he knows a great deal of knowlege.


----------



## Godkas (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll throw my vote at Mogie.

Mogies got good newbie tips and is considerate of others.


----------



## Dessa_8837 (Feb 28, 2007)

Vote is my vote.

ShayneD.


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 1, 2007)

I would nominate either Vote 2 Legalize, Mogie or maybe russ0r. Not to be conceited since I am not nearly as experienced as some of the others here, but I would have no problem being a moderator as well. I already moderate several groups on yahoo, I've got all the time in the world, and i'm here quite often now. Don't have many posts or threads started tho ... so yeah my votes are for Vote, Mogie and russ0r ...


----------



## 7xstall (Mar 1, 2007)

so, of those listed, who wants to be a mod?


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 1, 2007)

If i was offered i definitly wouldnt say no, im always on here in some shape or form.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 2, 2007)

IMHO Russ0r would make a great moderator, he online regularly, he is a good people person who has a lot of skill and will be more than capable of helping lots of people with a wide range of situations, plus he is the absolute ghetto king, everybody knows russ0r and everyone seems to get on with him. So my vote goes to russ0r mod supreme


----------



## blackout (Mar 2, 2007)

mogie,vote,skunk,and a few others no doubt that i cant recall,or how about kevin ambler from ?????cop shop


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2007)

my votes for KEVIN!!!!


----------



## 420penguin (Mar 5, 2007)

awesome fucking icon, yet again faded!


----------



## cali-high (Mar 5, 2007)

i would say cali-high for the newbie section please!but my vote for the whole website mod would be viredd


----------



## battosai (Mar 5, 2007)

cali-high said:


> i would say cali-high for the newbie section please!but my vote for the whole website mod would be viredd



viredd would make a good mod. so would fdd if he wanted to be one. 
major_toke is one that comes to mind. and so does nongreenthumb. 

im sure theres a few (prolly a lot of) people i left out. but there u have it.


the best mods are the ones who dont have much to prove to other people and have a good personality or sense of humor. 

didnt someone say btt? dont forget that one. something about that one...............

maybe someone who doesnt end up in a lot of fights on the forums =) fighters tend to censor "assholes" they dont like =P


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2007)

is this going to happen? new sign ups grow everyday. I'm ready. start a poll. put my name on it. love this site and i love my weed. old school barefoot.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2007)

battosai said:


> maybe someone who doesnt end up in a lot of fights on the forums =) fighters tend to censor "assholes" they dont like =P


one more out burst out of you.. and you're banned!!

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i was thinking. it may have been mentioned. but what about section mods? a mod for indoor a mod for outdoor etc. that way ones individual skills can be utilized to the fullest. just a thought.


----------



## mogie (Mar 15, 2007)

fdd has a great suggestion. I suggest a mod just for the reputation. Appears to be some problems in that area. Please see the latest post regarding this issue.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 15, 2007)

i want to be a mod of the newbie section. just the little section lol


peace


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 22, 2007)

Well damn not 1 FilthyFletch nomination screw you guys lol....I'd say my 2 votes lay within Mogie or Videoman..Mogie asw a library of wealth and Video is easy to follow..If it was a paying job id say Fletch himself but since noone said me I respectfull concede this race..


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 22, 2007)

fdd2blk, he's the most knowledgable dude here, 'nuff said.


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mogie, All Meat, Fdd, any of these guys and gals would be more than compotent.....they seem very proffessional, and eager to help out when they can. Most of these guys answer some of the most annoying posted questions and 99% of the time they do it with proffessionalizm where I might say "WTF you can't read or you don't know how to use the search or newbie forums....LMAO... these 3 def. have my vote... .... Also I think BTT might be a nice addition, he is helpful...and kind....never rude that I know of.....Thanks for reading my opinon, not that what you think matters either....lol


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 22, 2007)

Is this a paying job? If it is i retract my vote from fdd and apply it to myself. I am very well qualified, I won my 3rd and 5th grade spelling bee.no joke.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 22, 2007)

Im gonna say Mogie


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 22, 2007)

what? you guys are crazy, y is everybody saying mogie, she flipped me off for saying police should die(which i was half-joking). 

 she gave me one of those.


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well if no one wants to ask I will. What is the plan are we going to be able to vote on those that were nominated by us????? I have suspense.....it kills me....I hate waiting at harvest time too the drying is the worst.....


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 23, 2007)

I have suspense.....it kills me....I hate waiting at harvest time too the drying is the worst.....[/quote]
I know... i always end up drying at least a half ounce in the microwave


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Mar 23, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I have suspense.....it kills me....I hate waiting at harvest time too the drying is the worst.....


I know... i always end up drying at least a half ounce in the microwave[/quote]


that is funny as hell!!! I have done it in the oven that is better than the nuker.......trust me just turn your oven on as low as it goes usually around 170 degrees f.....it is not hot enough to boil water so it will not hurt or destroy your tricomes...as much....try it....lmao


----------



## cali-high (Mar 23, 2007)

rollitup gonna choose. and i havent seen widomaker around in along time. he used to be on all the time i wonder where he went


----------



## psyfiend (Mar 23, 2007)

In the time I've been around I've found mogie and videoman most helpful. Especially in the threads started by illiterate and impertinent members in which others (not excluding myself) haven't had the tolerance to reply.

My final vote would be mogie.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Mar 23, 2007)

mogie for sure. she is great!


----------



## trusten (Mar 23, 2007)

id say videoman or mogie they both have answerd and helped me through all of my problems and even my noob quesions


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 24, 2007)

trusten & psyfiend, while I appreciate the kudos, I would decline any offer, and I think Mogie would be an assest for the site.

Besides, I'd give out free joints to all members, and make you donate the herb! lol
Peace


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 26, 2007)

Videoman he's our man! (ill accept free joints 24hours a day 7 days a week)

I say fdd2blk or skunk or russ0r


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 26, 2007)

Babygro, skunkushybrid or russ0r for mod, these three guys know their stuff and rarely copy and paste.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 28, 2007)

Pauliojr has been working very hard to gain respect here, he does his research and answers the questions. I think you would be remiss in your duties if you don't give him serious consideration.
Peace


----------



## cali-high (Mar 30, 2007)

yeah VREDD has my vote she knows what shes taliking about you ask her a Q's and she replys with a detailed answer



peace


----------



## pauliojr (Mar 30, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Pauliojr has been working very hard to gain respect here, he does his research and answers the questions. I think you would be remiss in your duties if you don't give him serious consideration.
> Peace


Thank you videoman. I aprreciate it man. LOL, my rep is just down because people give me negatives for being nice and um...defending you lol. Thanks again.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 31, 2007)

hey guys, thanks for all your input.... skunkushybrid has been promoted to mod status.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 31, 2007)

Great Choice


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2007)

congrats skunk.

now i would like for you to address several problems i've been having. i have a rather large list so i will just send them individually to your pm box and you can go thru them one by by one. thanks.

jk. great job keep it up !!!!!!!


----------



## pauliojr (Mar 31, 2007)

rollitup said:


> hey guys, thanks for all your input.... skunkushybrid has been promoted to mod status.


Congratulations to skunkushybrid. I'm sure he will be an incredible asset to the site!!!


----------



## mogie (Mar 31, 2007)

Skunk skunk he's our man 
If he can't he it no one can

Sorry couldn't resist

Congrats Skunk!!!!


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations skunkushybrid. All the best to you!
Peace


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 1, 2007)

_*  Very nice choice,GL skunk! *_ ​


----------



## SmokerE (Apr 5, 2007)

I vote nongreenthumb or video40...both have helped me out alot.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations skunkushybrid!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations skunkushybrid!
Hope to here alot from y\ou.


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 5, 2007)

MOGIE!!!!!!! 
VOTE 1 For mogie


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 5, 2007)

shit i didnt see that skunk already got i
congrats mate, i am happy with either


----------

